# March 2010 Prep Journal



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

So here is it March. We're still getting freezing weather even here in Florida, but nevertheless spring is actively busting out all over. Our local redbud trees have been blossoming for a couple of weeks now. The native plum as well and one of my pears trees too. Chicks are in the feed stores and the truck farmers are readying their fields. Old Man Winter isn't through with us yet, but he's plainly on his way out.

As most of us have heard by now Chile had a massive earthquake a couple of days ago with a casualty count of 700 so far and counting. It was an undersea quake which created a tsunamis that crossed the entire Pacific ocean. Fortunately other than in the local area of Chile it did not amount to much, but it could have. A tsunamis warning network is a very good thing to have and should be set up in every ocean. They are very rare in the Atlantic, but we have found historical evidence that large ones have hit both sides of that ocean as well. Chile's misfortune is a good wake up call for the rest of us that sometimes disasters can reach out and touch you thousands of miles away. Possibly even faster than a tsunamis wave can travel. Thirty minutes to detonation...

Economically it's begining to look like things _might_ be picking up a little, but not so much that it's going to meaningfully reduce the unemployment rate so more of the same in that area.

At Dun Hagan we're trying to get finished up with our winter projects before the weather warms in April. We've got White & Brown Leghorn and Black Sex Link chicks in the brooder, Ameracauna, Marans, and Silkie chicks in the grow-out pen, and the production flocks have been steadily picking up the laying pace so that I can begin thinking of increasing egg sales. My White Midget turkeys have been acting like they're 'in the mood' for more than a week now, but no eggs yet. Soon, I hope! Got a mess of work to do in the greenhouse as well.

Prep wise the top of my freezer is covered with stuff needing to be repacked from the Sam's run we made yesterday. My kitchen counter is covered with empty jars waiting to be filled. Now all I have to do is find the time to get the work done! It seems like if I'm at home and awake I've got something else more urgent that has to be done, but then what else is new? Another truck pool order to be put together and sent off soon for summer delivery.

How is the prep month looking for you folks?

.....Alan.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

March is in like a lion for us...more winds and some wet snow...we cut up some of the trees that blew down yesterday for firewood.
The ground has thawed considerably so I'm hoping for an early Spring...
I have a broody bantam hen that I'm going to bring in and give her what she wants...(DH is on his long weekend so I have to wait for him to go back to work to sneek her in the house)
DD bred our largest doe bunny around Valentine's day and I need to PUSH her on getting the rest of the girls bred....then we are cutting back WAY! back on bunnies and goats...from 16 of each to about 4.
Hoping to get to the big salvage store today to see if they have anymore of the 2 gallon food grade buckets with snap tight lids for $1.78...


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Spring cleaning is in full force here!!! We had a 60 degree weekend... so we mowed, weeded and cleaned up all the flower beds and yards. We also uncovered the first raised bed and were pleasantly suprised by the composting that had taken place all winter!! Second bed will be done this next weekend....

we are hoping to start seeds as well this next weekend... have got enough containers to start almost 1000 seeds!! Lets hope they GROW!!

Preps-wise, I have been inventorying stock and hope to get the freezer inventoried this week! Loving the new program WV gave us!!  

Am looking forward to canning up a bunch of meat out of the freezer and the remainder of the peaches.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I added 48 rolls of TP to my stock this weekend. The sale was just too good to ignore - a store closing. So here is my total stock:










Just kidding, that's not really my stash, but I knew you'd all get a kick out of this photo.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL, Mom of four that was great. I got a good laugh out of that. Thank you.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Honey, you need to get out more. You're positively bleached!
LOL
Margo


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

And my kids complain about my 60 or so rolls taking up too much space! LOL... Cute pic, thanks for sharing 

I have several flats of seedlings in the dining room and my small pop up greenhouse, can't wait for the weather to be warm enough to plant them outside.

We have spent the last few days taking inventory and spring cleaning, freezer is cleaned out and ready to start snapping up some bargains. My son will be fishing again soon so I am looking forward to fresh fish and extra to freeze.

I am looking for bargains in the stores, any mark downs on pretty much anything of use. I don't have as much spare cash as I once did so I am having to make tough decisions and really decide if I need it bad enough to buy it or can it wait.

A friend gave me some strawberries out of her greenhouse, I put up 6 pints of jam and froze 4 quarts of berries. I Caught some pork on sale for 99 cents a pound, I now have 6 quarts of it put away. 

I am getting more comfortable with the pressure canner, just think, a year ago I had no idea how to use one now I can all kinds of stuff


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Love the tp picture..I thought it was for real until I read the bottom!!

Well, since I last posted, DH and I have added a bulk purchase of maple syrup and AA batteries. We've purchased another tool for the garden and four more pair of workgloves. My heirloom seeds have been ordered and shipped and should arrive any day now. I have my layout for the garden all planned out. We received the woodstove cooktop for our Napoleon stove. I've learned how to make butter, buttermilk, cream cheese and whey from our raw milk. I've purchased some of the supplies I'll need to make both candles and soap from our excess tallow and lard. DH has built a brooder for our very first batch of chicks that we'll pick up on Wednesday. Hmmm..that's all I can think of right now. It's been a very busy, but exciting time getting adjusted to homestead life. We're enjoying living off the beaten path!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

This is partly March and partly leftover Feb prepping...I have 9 of the 11 fruit trees I bought last month planted, with only the Comice pear and the 3-in-1 plum tree left to plant. I've spent the last few days planting trees, pulling T-posts, moving stock panels and pounding T-posts back in, all to expand the garden and orchard area, placing the trees safely behind fences and away from goats. I still have more to finish, but I ran out of daylight. I also ran the chainsaw for a while, cut up part of the tree that fell on the garden fence in the last windstorm, brought in several totes of small, dry firewood, and split a few more big rounds with the maul and wedge. I'm tired and sore tonight, but very happy with all I got done outside.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've GOT to get going on canning some of the things in the freezer. I've discovered that if it's a whole chicken, I an slow to use it. If it's a portion, already in a jar and ready to put into a stew or stir fry..I'll use it. 

I'm learning to smoke rabbit meat. I'm also looking at rabbit jerky as a way of preserving it. We'll be adding more does at the end of the month and also a litter is due the 28th. We'll be tanning the hides that are in the freezer toward the end of the month, and I'm hoping to make a couple of really warm hats for next winter. 

The herbs and tomatoes are up and doing well under the lamps. Peppers should be up this week. Most of the other plants will go into the greenhouse later this month. Since I can't plant outside until May, things like gourds/cukes/melons/squash can't be started until April  The potatoes that I saved out for seed this year are still nice and firm in their sack, so things are good for the garden this year. 

This month, while I'm waiting for spring to really arrive, I need to concentrate on getting a few things sold. Declutter the lifestyle and house, and put money in the bank.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Started herbs - getting ready to start vegetable seeds. Learning to make sour cream. Canned apple jelly (pectin was on sale - used apple juice). Going to order supplies to make own laundry soap.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

We still have snow on the ground, and more called for today, so nothing has been planted, although I have ordered our seeds from Seed Savers' Exchange, which should be here this week. I've got the carb & gas tank rebuilt on the 1947 Ford tractor, and hoping it'll be warm enough soon for me to do the final assembly and take it out for a spin.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I have tomato and pepper seedlings growing under a light. Doing well but they need to go into bigger containers. On my to-do list for today.

Traded an unused food processor for a Nesco American food dehydrator. Will try it out for the first time today. It's pretty worn looking but it runs. Can't complain since it was a trade. My first goal is to dehydrate some celery, bananas, and mushrooms.

Got some Ozark strawberries and red onion sets at the local garden store. Since I grow in containers, I have to wait at least a couple more days before setting them out.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

This year I am going into a venture by having a larger vegetable garden with my neighbors. We are going to be building a "Berlin Wall" type fence, to keep out the deer.. There are plenty of plant seeds (some of them are at least 5 years old) sprouting in flats started on a heat pad under 4 ft. shop lights. We don't want to spend lots of money, for vegetable starts in those 6 packs this year.. 

Fabrication of the critter fence begins sometime this week (rain allowing) with the inital placement of fence posts/ and the gate posts... The electrified barbed wire and guard towers will come later this summer, only if needed due to the neighborhood deer's actions!!!! Possibly my neighbor's three Black Lab's will keep the deer away from our gardening efforts, this year!

Went by the Dollar Store today and got a few more boxes of ziploc bags in the quart, gallon, and 2 and 1/2 gallon sizes. The 2 and 1/2 gallon size bags, will hold two of the 5 pound bags of flour or sugar. It makes a nice moisture/ bug proof barrier for storage of those items. I did pick up some bags of hard candy, to put in the various containers of supplies.

That and it was time to go and requalify for my California CCW License. Of course my firearm skills surpassed the required 70% passing grade at the range. So today I went down the hill to the County Sheriff's Office submitting my paperwork, and paid my fees. I should have my new CCW license in the mail within a week or two.. Since it is only for a renewal, and I did not change any information or weapons listed.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone is near the Whitehall, PA Sam's club, they are relocating to Allentown. The store is beginning to empty and there are deals galore, I got #10 cans of del monte pear halves for 1.81 (our peach and pear AND apple trees all lost their blossoms last year due to a June frost, so it wouldnt hurt to have some extra canned fruit)...huge bags of Gardetto's snack mix for 1.81 , frozen flounder and cod, 2.5 lbs for 4.91,2 lb sacks of king crab legs for 9.81, 10 lb box frozen members mark hot dogs for 4.91, lots of other frozen foods...New zeland sheepskins (sold as rugs) 15.91....they close the old store for good Wednesday, so more deals are probably to be had as they decide to not move the merchandise.
Im keeping my eye on more canned items, fancy cheeses, batteries and sneakers (some new balance were clearanced)
my freezer is loaded, but If I can get a deal on meat, or even a better deal on crab or clams or shrimp, Ill pressure can it.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Started my cabbage, toms, squash and cucumber. Bought some asparagus plants the other day, 12 for 9.95.
Built a new bed for the strawberries, this will be a 4.5x8' bed and 3 ' high. Now I won't have to bend anymore. 
Got all my seeds and onion plants and composted the whole garden.
Still want another blackberry bush. I'm ready to start the garden as soon as the weather gets warmer.
I'm excited.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Tonight I will be putting the finishing touches on the gardening unit study I'm going to do with the kids (starting next week). This year they get their own 4x4 area in the garden to experiment with. So I picked up a few more 20cent seeds from the local china mart to go with our heirlooms. (the plant I grow for seed saving will be in the yard's landscaping, not the garden). 

So my preps so far this month is to ensure my kids (11 & 7) know how to provide for my future grand kids, lol.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Just planted my peas this morn and then it rained. 
Need to get more garden soil, I think I need another 10 bags.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Re-organized a bit of the pantry. Moved some kitchen appliance that don't get used too often to a new home in the basement moved boxed foods (open cereal boxes and the like) to the kitchen leaving me room for 6-10 more paint cans in the upstairs pantry for "local" bulk foods. No way I can keep open pails in the kitchen, but transferring smaller quantities to paint cans once I break the seal on the pails, work well for us.

DH is still not home from work, he went to a firearms auction near work. I just talked to him prices are good and a Mossburg (what I have to use - as Browning is a bit out of our price range) is going on the block soon...so Momma' might be getting a 12 ga tonight.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Today I tackled more of the limbs from the downed trees (lost in the last windstorm). Even the little limbs make good firewood, and are excellent for fire starting. It takes a lot more work to get a woodpile built out of the little stuff, but I had time, and needed the exercise anyway. I cut down some standing dead saplings and small trees, and added those to the pile as well. I had to use the electric chainsaws for a lot of it, as I'm having trouble keeping my gas saw running. It starts, but when you try to pull on the throttle, it dies instead of revving up. Twice I got it going and was able to cut up a few trees before it decided to die. I suspect that the fuel filter may be clogging? It doesn't idle well, very rough and it sputters out quickly. Hopefully, one of you will have an idea if I'm on the right track or if I need to be looking at something else. Between loppers, saws, and brute force, I did put a huge dent in the pile of limbs. Lots more to work on, though.

Abby pitched goat bedding and we spread it on the new orchard/chicken run (we used it as a goat pen before re-working it) - I'll till it in to enrich the sandy, rocky soil. Still have two more trees to plant, as paying work took me away from home the last few days. Weather permitting, I'll be able to get back to the garden fencing, tilling and planting tomorrow. 

I volunteered to work an extra night tomorrow night - 12 hrs at time and a half will go a long way toward paying for preps. If they don't need me, I'll be called off, but I'm hoping to get to work at least one extra day during my 6 days off.

We started separating the kids from the does for brief periods of time today - got the first goat's milk of the year. I refuse to buy any more store milk when we have fresh goats!


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I got the strawberries moved. Boy that was a lot of work. I planted 2 more blackberry bushes and asparagus. 
I see sprouting of what I started indoors. Yippeeeeeeeee!
Gave about 100 strawberry plants away at church this Sunday and still have about 50 to give away. Been using the soil from the old bed to make the asparagus beds up and berry beds, also threw some soil into the chicken pen to fill in the holes the girls made.

Checked the fruit trees out and the buds are coming along real well. 
Have to plant the onions in the next 2 weeks and then I can rest for 2 weeks.

I love this time of year, everything is turning green.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I awoke this morning to it snowing here on the hilltop and a temp of 30 degrees F. That and it is sticking to the ground, so I may have to declare a "Snow Day" today!!! It the road up here wasn't so steep and winding I would have no problem with driving to town, but I would rather be safe than sorry.. Even with a 4X4!! It is still snowing lightly at the moment at 11:00 am P.S.T...

Good thing that my vegetable starts are inside under lights at the moment!! Yet some of the apple trees are in bloom right now, so lets see if I have apples later this year.

We have a planned electrical outage of at least 24 hours this coming weekend starting on Saturday morning, due to power pole replacement and some work at the substation down at the bottom of the hill. So I have serviced the generators, and filled all of the oil lamps/ coleman lanterns.


----------



## scatyb (Jan 20, 2009)

Wife and I went down and got another 6mo food supply with extras to flesh things out. Also got some buckets for it, but not enough since we didn't have enough room in the car. Oh well. I washed em all on Saturday and we'll be filling what we do have tonight. We'll be getting another 6 in about three weeks. Guess we'll need MORE buckets.

We did get some little 2gal pails and those look they'll work great for more regularly used items or items that quickly perish.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We finally gave the ok to have the contractor install our new front door and storm door. With the warmer weather it went very smoothly and they had it installed in less than 4 hours. The only problem for me and remodeling is the smell of the glues, etc that have to be used for installation purposes. At least I've been able to use a fan and open windows to air out the wood glue smells. And it's a good solid heavy door set that doesn't have wide gaps between the door and frame. Way more secure now. We also got to see that we have some very good wall insulation at the front of this house. It's the the 3/4" thick foamboard and still looks very solid. We also had the doorframe checked for any bug or termite damage and none was there, so that was more good news. It's been several years since we've had this house treated for termites. And we do live in a zone that recommends treatment every other year. 

I'm way behind on starting my seedlings. This has been a tough winter for me healthwise and just now beginning to feel better. DH wants to wait and sow everything straight into the garden though. We're thinking we'll have an early season that will be garden friendly for a change. I do have the sweet potatoes hanging in water and they're starting to vine out. It promises to be an interesting gardening year because of all the new to us heirloom seed varieties we're trying. One of those is a sweet german tomato that our neighbor has been using for 14 years, saving the seed from year to year, and this year he shared some seeds with us. DH bought 2 more wooden planter frames to use here on the back patio. We already have 2 so this will provide me with some gardening space close enough for me to tend and keep up with.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Got in an order of heirloom seeds from Bakers Creek (love them) and got alot others from wal-mart. Martin is gracious enough to send me some tomato and bean seeds (can't wait to try them 

Dumped alot of money at tractor supply- rabbit cages and a garage in a box (for the rabbits) and feed.

Still hatching out chicks, have goose eggs also in the incubator. Two litters of Flemish Giant rabbits are doing really well and should have another litter in a couple of weeks. 

Stocked up on groceries and household staples and gardening and seed starting supplies. Figured out my orchard order from Miller Nurseries and will drive up there this spring and get lots of apple, peach, etc trees. Trying to find jerusalem artichoke tubers really cheap. Spreading the word to all of my gardening friends, hopefully will find some for cheap or free. Ordered 40 hybrid willow trees for a windbreak that will also be fed to rabbits.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Found box of widemouth bands & lids for 29Â¢ at Salv Army.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe I need to start going to Salvation Army. I went to Goodwill yest and the prices are rediculous! There were 3 empty water cooler bottles for $6 each... the price when 'new'. I also was looking at a 10 gallon tank, that had a hamster wheel in it... $20. You can pick them up new for about $15.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Check and see if your local childrens home has a thrift shop- I get alot of stuff at mine for insanely cheap prices. Our local goodwill is also ridiculously priced. Got new coats for 5 each- they were corrections officers coats- never worn and had patches taken off. Nice and super thick. Lots of antiques at ours- all kitchen ware is like 10 cents. If you are close to Wellsboro, PA, pm me and I'll give you directions.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Went to the bulk food store down the street to look at spice prices. I discovered that the spice sale going on at Emergency Essentials is a good one for us...so I'm putting together my order. Looks like $60 worth of spices will be coming to my cupboard soon.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

After working my extra shift, I came home and worked all day on cutting wood, snapping sticks for kindling wood, and pounding fence posts. I totally overdid it, though, and ended up with carpal tunnel flares that took nearly 3 days to bring under control. A second wrist brace is on my list for the next trip to town.

Today was the first day since then that I got outside and worked - I tried to take it easy and do a little of each thing, rather than, oh, say, pounding all the fence posts for the enlarged garden/orchard in one day. I also spent time straightening up the feed/tack room in the barn, and I took every one of our gas cans and cleaned them. Glad I did, as I found that a couple of the smaller ones I'd rescued from roadsides and recycling bins needed major scrubbing out. I think one of them must have been in the river as it had a good 2" of sediment in it. Good to find it now, than when I really needed it. I dumped about 2-3 gallons of stale gas out of various cans and made sure they were really clean, inside and out. Now, for what to do with the old gas? Is there any way to make it useable?

I didn't get my saw taken in to Lowe's for exchange this week - I can't even drive when my carpal tunnel flares that badly. So, I used the old one to cut up some tree stumps full of sandy grit while I had the saw running. I figure since I'm getting a new saw with a new chain, I might as well use the old one for cutting that will ruin the chain thats on it. Now to clean up the saw, dump the rest of the gas out of it, and get it ready to take back to the store. I'll take along a couple of those nice, clean, dry gas cans so I can start with fresh gas in a new saw. 

We're not getting a lot of extra milk from our goats yet - the kids are taking most of it - but if we separate them for a few hours, we get enough for our kitchen needs. Sure is nice not to be spending thsoe $$ at the grocery. I put the kids up for sale on the barter board and will post them at the feed store as well - we don't need to keep them, and I want the milk for us!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Couldn't wait any longer so started some seeds the other day. Felt good to have my hands in the dirt again. Looked at the calendar and noticed that the clocks go ahead one hour this weekend, followed by the first day of spring the week after. None too soon as this seemed like a very long winter. Quail eggs in the 'bater are due on Friday. Fingers crossed that this set fairs better than the last.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

All of our seed orders have come in. We're starting to get the horribly cold March winds, but have started some seed indoors and have some started in the garden. We're currently taking advantage of local case good sales. We've picked up about ten cases of canned goods and plan on going again tomorrow for more. Local dairies are beginning to slaughter heifers as soon as they are born, so we're hoping to grab two to bottle raise for future milk supply (milk prices are so low here in Southern Idaho that calves are not worth raising).


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

It was 72 degrees yesterday and the snow is almost gone! Started cabbage, broccoli, several varieties of pepper seeds. Planted one patch of lettuce in the garden, just to see if it will grow this early. Co-worker had an addition put on his garage and had to dig up a lot of strawberry plants...which he is giving to me!!!! Eating home-canned veggies and meat and produce out of the freezers to get ready for growing season and our pork order. Plans are for a larger garden this year since I was not able to help during chemo last summer.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Finally bought a Hobart Mig Welder and a reciprocating saw for my shop. That should round out my shop needs. Shops do count right?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

40 little seeds got yanked out of their nice quiet paper homes and places in the dark cool soil. Then to top it off we assaulted them with water! We plan a similar sneak attack on some other unsuspecting seeds in about a week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*cowboy joe*, let us know how the quail hatch did. Like you, I am loving getting my hands into the dirt again. *Rose*, that is an awesome amount of groceries, but very little money when you look at it split 5 ways. You do a wonderful job of providing for your family thriftily and well. Kudos! *Ohio dreamer*, you made me laugh. Plant assault in the 3rd degree, lol! What did you plant?

Yesterday, after work, I returned my chainsaw for exchange. I ended up buying the next size up, the Husqvarna 455 Rancher with a 20" bar, and a 3 yr protection plan that covers everything from tuneups to repairs for 3 yrs for $50 - I hope it was a good deal, as I don't usually buy the extended warranties on anything other than laptops. Since I"m cutting bigger trees than I thought I would, I think the longer bar will be an asset. 

I also used a Rite Aid gift card and a good sale to get 2 carpal tunnel wrist braces - one was 50% off and the other $12. Now, even if I overdo it tilling, sawing, etc, I should be able to sleep without waking up in pain every hour or 2.  What's that saying? One is none and 2 is one? Well, now I have 3, so enough for both hands and a spare. 

Milk production is growing, along with the kids, so with separating them for the day from moms, we are getting more milk. 

My missions for my days off (today through Thurs) are to get the rest of the fruit trees and bushes in the ground, sharpen the tines on the tiller and use it, and work on garden and field fencing. Also, to try out the new saw with the fresh gas I bought yesterday. I always have more wood to cut and stack. The weather has moderated to the point where I don't really need a fire in the wood stove most of the time, but I still like to have the stove going and then open up all the windows to give the house a good airing out. 

I'm also still gauging how much wood I go through in 24 hrs to figure out how much wood I need to have cut to keep at least a year ahead of our needs. As I've become more familiar with this stove, I've become much more efficient with wood use, so I think we will need less than I originally thought. Not that it means I'll cut less - just that the amount I cut will last us longer! I've also learned that even the soggy half-rotted wood that's been laying out in the weather for 3-5 years burns just fine after the fire is going well, so I'm stacking it, too, in hopes that it will dry and season over the summer. Waste not, want not. Still feeding the branches of hemlock and fir from the wind downed trees to the goats (even the alpaca seems to like them), and then cutting up the wood from them into small firewood. Using feed sacks to stuff dry salal stems, twigs, dry sticks from the woods, etc into for storage. It'll be used as kindling. Dry salal must have a lot of oil in the wood, because it burns fast and HOT!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

We have a planned commerical power outage planned for 24 hours, and it is supposed to start in 7 minutes..

So I topped off the oil lamps, and made sure that the generators are full of fuel..

Otherwise, I am off to go enjoy the outage at the neighbors place. We have a take and bake pizza for the propane stove/ oven. Planning to have a woodfire in the pit, and listen to the drone of the other neighbors on the hilltop generators. 

I will not start my generator, until it has been 24 hours without electricity. Then only for power to the fridge and freezer. Well and maybe to put a quick charge to the 240 Amp Hours 12 VDC battery bank.

The local news is acting like it is the end of the world to the parts of the City of Arcata and the surrounding areas, that will be effected by this long planned electrical outage..

I'll be back later using my laptop, which is powered of the 12 VDC supply and connected to the internet by my dial up internet connection..


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We have planted two apple trees and two peach trees this week. Dh is all about his trees right now. It will be nice in a few years to have our own little orchard out back.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Did the pay day shopping today. At the farm veggie store they had green beans in the clearance bin. I got two bags for $2 each. Out of curiosity the checkout lady weighed them to see what they would be worth at full price...it would have been $26+!! Between those and the 3 heads of cabbage I got for 27 cents a pound (from a different store), the dehydrator will be going day and night this week. Since I'm spending the money to heat that corner of the kitchen anyways....I put our seed starts on top of the dehydrator.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I used the chain saw to cut up a pile of old fence boards into cedar kindling today. Got rid of an unattractive pile in the barnyard and gave me 3 totes, plus 11 feed sacks full of stove lengths. I still need to split it into kindling with a hatchet, but it is nice to have the cutting done. I also ran the rest of the tank of gas through the saw by cutting more firewood from the downed trees. I have more than enough seasoned wood to last the rest of this heating season and am working on getting up the next year's supply, both from seasoned downed wood, and from the storm downed trees. Would have done more, but I ran out of daylight again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I finished fencing in the new garden and orchard area today. Pounded a lot of T-posts, tied the stock panels to them with twine, even found a perfect gate in my pile of "things I might need someday".


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Installed a Hyloft Ceiling storage unit in my garage yesterday. Took a lot longer than I thought it would. Anyway, installing a second one today and I am going to be getting my preps more organized and off of the floor!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

We stocked up on more pallet wood for the fireplace. As for groceries, we got 8 cans of tuna, 8 packs of turkey bacon, 3 steaks that were on a manager's special, 10 lbs of brown rice, 5 lbs of popcorn and 2 cases of beer for my husband. Yeah... we know that beer isn't a necessity but it was on sale!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Wife was at our Amish friend's today when the free bread truck came in with this weeks expired bread. She usually runs into him there every 3-4 weeks. For some reason this week he had a LOT of bread that expired today that he had to get rid of, both freezers are now full. Lots of the Sunmaid cinnamon-raisin bread, lots of pita pockets and flatbreads, whole bunch of nice big sub buns, and a whole stack of 12 grain bread nobody bought.

Found a nice used Troybilt Tuffy tiller last week for cheap, one of the older ones but it runs nice.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Got my carrots, beets and onions in the ground today. Next week the lettuce, collards, spinach, and other greens go in.
It feels so good to work in the dirt.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I ordered my first grain mill, a vitalmil that will be delivered Monday. Im excited


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

We canned a half a beef a couple of weeks ago-got about 65 jars, and it is so nice to see those quart jars filling the cupbaord.
Last week the weather was wonderful. I was able to work in the garden. Got one big (but not as big as forefunners' piles) compost pile put into the raised beds. The soil turned over so nice. I took our old trampoline frame and wired the legs together to create a small hoop greenhouse. I got the ground leveled and weed cloth laid down. Now to put the plastic over it to use as a cold frame for my seedlings. The seedlings need to be moved out from underneath the grow lights. They're doing very well, but fresh air and sunshine is what they need now. The tomatoes are about 5 inches high, I've got herbs and flowers going, oregano, rosemary, thyme, parsley (need to transplant the parsley), peppers, (also about 5 inches tall) and eggplants. The cabbage and broccoli have been hardening off & I hope to get them in the beds this week. I'll have to cover them at night but it's sposed to be in the 55-60 degree range in the day time. Dh put together the last two raised beds and now there are 16 in my garden. I'll also be putting in onions, potatoes, peas and radish this week. 
I've raised chickens for over thirty years, but this is the first time I've ever tried the incubater. (I've usually had a couple of willing hens but don't seem to have any this year, so thought I'd give it a try) They should be hatching out on Tuesday. We'll see what the good Lord brings. 
I need to re-supply our cold and cough medicines as we've been sniffling and coughing around here lately; so I'll be doing that next trip to town.
jd


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Last week went by WalMart, they had a big blowout on clearance in sporting goods. Bought the following;

4 packs hand/feet warmers for 50Â¢ ea
sporks, 50Â¢ ea
HD silver tarps $3
clear vinyl $3
LED lite for van $2
3 - ball of catfish twine 50Â¢ ea
2 - 6 compartment lure box 50Â¢ ea
2 - stainless small hose clamps 25Â¢ ea
4 - natural insect repellent 50Â¢ ea


and a whole slew of other useful items.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been working in the woods the last few days, gathering brush, cutting up downed logs, stacking firewood, etc. It's so nice to see the piles of cut wood growing, and to be able to get through the woods to make use of the land. I found more red huckleberries and black cap raspberries in the process, too -mmm.

Today I cut more wood, and then switched gears to get into the garden. It's been cooler and showery all day today, so it was a good time to get the rest of the fruit trees and blueberries in the ground. It's so nice to have them all planted and to have them safe behind a fence, protected from our goats! I also planted the rest of the wild blueberries I got from LoriChristie last Memorial Day weekend. They spent last summer in pots and I finally got them in the ground in time for them to, hopefully, take off and grow this year. Of the fruit bearing plants, there are only 2 grape vines to plant, and I'm not sure where I want them yet. I weeded out part of the strawberry patch - it's time to post them on the barter board again - they are starting to grow and I have lots of extras. Sadly, though, I was looking at my struggling fruit trees in the other orchard, and I have my doubts that most of them survived the cold snap in December. The peach tree is budding out and has blooms coming on it, but I don't see anything on the other trees in that area. Maybe it's just too early yet, but the new trees I just put in are all showing signs of life. Well, if the only ones that grow are the ones in the new orchard area, I'll move the peach inside the fence and turn the old orchard area into a small pasture instead.

One of the neighbor gals came over last evening and we visited a while. Always good to build those neighborhood relationships. You never know when you might need those neighbors in hard times. The 2 other families that live down at my end of the road are really nice, good people to have next door.

eta: Abby just brought in the evening milking - from one goat, separated from her baby about half time, we are getting a half-gallon of house milk a day. Time to start making pudding, canning the extra milk, and/or look for a calf.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Went to Sams today and got 50 lbs of rice (finally found it in that size!) and 50 lbs of popcorn. Now I just have to order some large mylar bags and gamma lids so I can store it.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

My sweet 14 year old son and my dad built me a grape arbor today for some new grape vines all of mine died for some reason this year. Now hubby and I have to finish his muscadine supports this week and we will be set with both of those.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Drove up and visited with my bff today. She asked me to dig out some plum trees that have suckered in her garden from the lot next door, so I came home with one 4-5' tall, healthy and beautiful plum tree, along with 5-6 others that she's nipped back several times or that are very small. I'll have to see if the others make it, but I think the one is a keeper for sure. She says they are a small, very sweet, red plum about the size of a Stanley prune plum. I barerooted them home and threw some dirt on them in a pot for tonight - guess I'll be planting more trees in the morning.  I also took cuttings off her rosemary, purple sage and she pulled out a Spanish lavendar for me. 

While we were there, we also looked at a couple empty houses in the neighborhood. One is for sale and would make a nice rental, and the other has been abandoned and left with trash all over the yard. Is is a bad thing to eye the trash and think about the few items in it that would be useful? There was a blue 55 gallon barrel, no top, that would go great under my dripline on the barn, several stacks of old boards that would make shelves, a few other pieces of lumber, and a lot of the poles and fittings that match up with my old portable garages, a couple of grills, and a few other things that I would rather put to use than see them eventually get tossed into a dumpster when and if the house ever sells. Very depressed market in that area right now and people walking away from houses.

We also went to Grocery Outlet up her way, as she told me they had hot chocolate mix for a great price. Bought 12 50 serving size cans of Nestles for 3.99 and 3 bigger cans of Swiss Miss for 4.99 each. Found some other good grocery buys while I was there, too, mostly pastas and whole body chickens that I am cooking up to can. Definitely a good day for stocking up!

Jamala, I'd love to see a picture of your arbor. I have 4 grape vines, and I'd like to build an arbor for them, but I'm not sure exactly how I want to build it. I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

manygoatsmore, He took 4x16 foot corral panels and bend them over. These are cow grade panels(according to my son, I dont know what that means). We secured them with steel t-posts. They are about 7 foot tall in the center so we can walk under them and pick the grapes. I will try to post a picture tonight.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

This week, DH and I ordered some tarps, duct tape, filet knife, percolator, cloth diapers, and ammo. Just trying to purchase some useful things while we have the extra money to get them. We also bought an ax and some lamp oil. Also bought the big heavy piece that you use to help split wood, but I don't know the name of that thing.

Chicks are growing. Fortunately, we still have all fifteen. I was worried that we'd kill several off. I plan on planting potatoes, onions, and carrots this week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

jamala said:


> manygoatsmore, He took 4x16 foot corral panels and bend them over. These are cow grade panels(according to my son, I dont know what that means). We secured them with steel t-posts. They are about 7 foot tall in the center so we can walk under them and pick the grapes. I will try to post a picture tonight.


Oh, cattle panels! I have my whole orchard and garden area fenced in them.  You can grow peas and beans on them, too, like Rose is planning to do this year. I wish I'd bought a lot more of them when they were $16 each - they're over double that now. 


I have been continuing to cut more wood, thinning out and cutting up the cull wood, etc. I am about 1/3 of the way done with cleaning up the back property line so that I can run a line from one corner to the other and then fence along it. Until I get it cleared out to the point where I can visualize both back corners, I can't be sure I'm putting the fence in the right spot. We've also been picking up rocks and sticks in the pastures and spreading more pasture seed. There is just so much more to do that the bits that I've accomplished don't look like much in comparision. Some days I'd like to clone myself so I can get more done!


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Rose2005

Where did you get the horseradish? I am wanting to get some for planting?
Also want to get some rubbarb.
Got 5 more chicks last week so now have 19 birds. 
Going to put in the greens today Lord willing after church.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, it's hard for us to "plan" since we aren't really sure when we're going to be home. However, we've been home for two weeks now (leaving out tomorrow) and have actually gotten a few things we wanted done done! :banana02:

Planted our garden (see my thread Garden Experiment)

Started our Orchard .. 1 Arkansas Black Apple, 1 Jonathan Apple, 2 Elberta Peach, 1 Bartlet Pear and one Orient Pear.

Started our "Berry Patch" - 2 Climax Blueberry and 3 TifBlue Blueberry.

Started our "Grape Arbor" - 4 Concord Grape.

There are still a ton of things to get accomplished but this was a great start!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Told my son about growing the beans and peas on them and he is making me one up for those veggies tomorrow. Thanks for the idea. We are lucky they are only $18 here right now.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Seeds started...tomatoes, peppers, onions, broccoli & eggplant are up already. Quail in the incubator. 3rd set in as many months without a single chick. Think the roos might be spent. Hatch is due on friday so fingers crossed.

Finished the window that vents from the greenhouse into the main house. The opener is the manual type used in greenhouses that opens when the temp rises to a preset level. The window now opens when the greenhouse reaches ~80F. I set the thermostat to kick the PV powered fans on at around the same temp so the heat transfers directly into the house. Wish I finished this last fall. Well, at least I have some time to work out any bugs before next winter. The next part of the project is to build a similiar set up to vent the greenhouse to the outside rather than into the house during the summer months.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Cowboy Joe - bummer on the quail hatches.  What you're doing with the greenhouse venting into house is very similar to what I'd like to do on the south side of my house. I'd like to be able to open the kitchen nook window and use the heat from the woodstove in the house to heat the greenhouse during gloomy, rainy weather (which we have a lot of here in the winter), and reverse it to use the heat produced on sunny days to heat the house and cut down on how much wood I need to burn. Of course, I'll still need to be able to vent it all to the outside on sunny days in the summer.

I'm hoping to get back out into the garden and woods in the next few days, weather permitting. I have orders to fill for strawberries and raspberries, so even if it's pouring, I'll need to dig more plants. It would just be nicer to have dry weather for it.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I planted some old seed in flats on the off chance I'd not have to buy bedding plants this year. They are doing great. I did first transplanting into pots on Sunday. Only cost so far was the pots which were 72Â¢ a dozen at Menards. Only failure was peppers -- I'd saved seed and what I'd labeled "peppers" turned out to be tomatoes! Also, only one variety of cabbage came up. Still for less than $4 I'll have more than enough tomatoes, cabbage and maybe celery and parsley.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

friend said:


> Today we are adding 2 more trees to our fruit orchard, 2 cherries. I also have strawberry plants to plant (should be 150 but they only send 100), *and some horseradish which will go at the end of my potato rows.*Rose


Be very careful with horseradish, it is impossible to get rid of once it gets in the ground and will spread like crazy uncontained. I would suggest a large planter, or two if you really want a lot of the stuff, and plant it in there. It will do just fine and won't be able to take over your garden that way. I have seen it planted in those large plastic tubs with rope handles that people fill with ice and cans and bottles at parties...they are really big and yet cost about $3-5. Cut a few drainage holes in the bottom, put a piece of landscape fabric in so the soil (and more importantly the roots!) can't escape, fill with soil and you are ready to go! You can even sink the tubs in the ground if you want, it wouldn't be impossible to lift them out and move if you needed to at some point.

Just an FYI, take it or leave it, but that stuff is really hardy.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Our horseradish bed is more than 50 years old. It fills in, but does not spread like sunchokes. When we "pick " our horseradish (must be a month with an "r" in it, we are thinning it out. Didnt know you didnt have any, I could have sent you a few roots (Rose).
Our hoseradish is stronger than anything I have ever seen, and is famous in these parts


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I got one of those Romertopf clay bakers from the Sal Army yesterday for 5 dollars. They had it over by the clay flowerpots!! I cleaned it, and baked a loaf of whole wheat with flour I ground with my new grinder , slathered on a bit of cranberry banana conserve, and had a heavenly taste revelation. I am really planning to build a clay or earth oven outside this summer. I can just imagine pizza baked in it, foccacia, na'an, pitas....
Now thats a heck of a way to "survive", with artisan breads and pizzas....


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Rose! It's a start and we have tons left to do but we will get there slowly. We will be back home by mid-May and plan on starting the fencing then. We figure it's going to cost a min of 5k to do that so we are really going to have to save!

BeagleBiz, I so want an outside clay oven! I even bought a book on outdoor kitchens just to get some ideas. But it's something that will have to wait because structure still needs to be added to our future homestead. But it WILL happen! 

would like to see pics when you get yours built!


----------



## scatyb (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I have a slight update. Wife and I completed our more-than-a-years supply of food and water. We have enough water for cooking, cleaning, washing, and drinking for our family as well as the gray-water collection to recycle it.

Now if we could only finish the frikkin house.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Bought two cherry trees for the backyard today. We've been adding a little every week or so to our fruit tree/bush supply.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

No prepping here other than cleaning out space for a new garden this year. If the weather doesn't settle down real soon it'll be too late to plant for spring and I'll have to wait for fall. Anything planted too late will burn up in the summer heat. 

I've been working on a few projects, but they aren't anything new, just finishing up things that were already in the works.

ETA: I found a place to buy plastic 55 gallon water barrels (food grade) locally. They were $11 each a couple weeks ago and are already up to $15 now! It seems like nowadays prices are rising as I type...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Still a good deal on the barrels - I am still looking for a good local source. Nearest one is still a good 100 mile round trip.

I've been digging out strawberries like crazy and transplanting the ones I want to keep into the correct spots along the soaker hoses. The rest are being sold via the barter board - it looks like I'll have enough to fill pretty much all the orders, even the ones on the waiting list, after all, plus expand my patch yet again this year. Same with raspberries - enough to expand my patch AND sell at least 100 plants, maybe more, as they are still sprouting. Nice to be able to make a little more money from the farm, as I need to show an occasional profit to avoid being labeled a "hobby" farm, rather than a viable farm for schedule F purposes. 

I picked up a couple more Rubbermaid garbage cans, like new, and another hose, this week, and stocked up on cake mixes at the store, since they were down to near the price of making them from scratch (and dd is more likely to make a box cake than scratch - I have SOOO failed as a mother  ). I bought a 3 piece entertainment center last week that is making a dandy addition to the pantry storage, too. About time to rearrange the storage room so I can fit it all in properly and reinventory the pantry supplies. I've added a lot to them lately, and I know my inventory is out of date. I'm pretty sure we are well over the one year supply for most of the foods we eat, but I need to can up a bunch more of the frozen meat for shelf stable storage.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I "bit the bullet" and hit the buy button. I ordered trees this morning - 2 apple, 1 sweet cherry, 1 nectarine and 1 plum. Since they are all dwarf, I hope to start getting some fruit in about 3 years.


----------

